# Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.



## kool (Mar 6, 2012)

Guys,
I've 5 year old emergency light which has no use because of inverter in home, So its useless for me now, but twice a year i visit my village where very less power supply. *I want to convert this emergency light to LED lightning or for mobile  charging.*

Can i get tutorial?  

*www.bihartimes.in/giftshopee/happliances/EA-5.jpg


----------



## koolent (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*

Get a suitable adapter (for the tubes) and Stick those two tubes somewhere in your cabinet and make a Glowing cabinet and for other things please tell the *VOLTAGE OF THOSE TUBES*


----------



## kool (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*



koolent said:


> Get a suitable adapter (for the tubes) and Stick those two tubes somewhere in your cabinet and make a Glowing cabinet and for other things please tell the *VOLTAGE OF THOSE TUBES*



dont knw bro, i'll n tell.

But i want to utilize my emergency light for LED lighting.


----------



## koolent (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*

See, if we take a look at Power It is always DC from a battery..

If we get to know the voltage of the Tubes you were using (Must be written somewhere on them), we can easily determine the voltage of output of your battery, Then we can connect A number of LED s to your battery or to the place where your tubes were fixed to make up the voltage..

Ex: If its a 12V battery, we can attach 6 2V LED s to it and they all will glow at their full potential..


----------



## kool (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*

I think it must be 6v


----------



## koolent (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*

Attach 3 2V LED s to each of them then and form a neat setup..


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*

OP is not responding to this threads MODS Please close this thread or do the needful..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*

whats OP??
and should we connect them in series or parallel ??
please elaborate..


----------



## pramudit (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*

in series...
in series voltage for each led will be 6/n where 6 is battery voltage and n is number of led...
in parallel each led will have 6v potential difference or voltage....


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*

thanks...


----------



## bhvm (May 28, 2014)

I've done that and I'm willing to help.let me know if you're still intersted. I have the same orpat lantern.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 18, 2015)

*Re: ►► Convert old emergency light to LED lightining.*



mastercool8695 said:


> whats OP??
> and should we connect them in series or parallel ??
> please elaborate..


Original poster


----------



## icebags (May 18, 2015)

last two posts are some epic necros. we hope op sorted it out already.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2015)

icebags said:


> last two posts are some epic necros. we hope op sorted it out already.



what are necros ?
haha. a reply after 1 year.


----------



## icebags (May 23, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> what are necros ?


its this :

Necro



Spoiler



practically means bringing back a thread from dead.


----------

